# Cleaning a northern



## rockinmichigan

I know most people tend to throw back northerns, but I was wondering how many of you actually clean northerns, at least once in a while. How do you clean them? I've seen it done once, but my buddy had never done before that day. That was three years ago. Was just wondering how its done in case I decide to try my luck at it some time in the near future, because I don't remember exactly how it was done.


----------



## ND_RC

Hope this helps.

I found this in the bottom of my gun cabinet.


----------



## rockinmichigan

Thanks, that does help a lot. :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore

How to Fillet Northern Pike to Remove the "Y" Bones

Cut fillets off fish staying as close to the backbone as you can. Be sure to leave skin on fillet. 
Remove the rib bones by sliding your fillet knife under the bones from the top to the bottom. (fig #1) 
Now you can see and feel the "white dots". These are the dreaded "Y" bones. (fig#2) 
Make first cut above the white dots and cut down until you feel the "Y" bones, then follow the bones curving upwards slightly to just past the vent. (fig #3) 
Now find center line of fillet. Make your cut on about a 45* angle and cut upwards until you feel the "Y" bones. Then just work your knife along the bones to just past the vent. (fig #4) 
Now grab the loose "Y" bones and pull gently using your knife to free them. After a little practice the bones will pull free after your first two cuts. (fig #5) 
Now remove the skin and you have a one-piece boneless fillet. 
With a little practice this is the best and the least wasteful method of removing the "Y" bones that I have seen. 
Some people dislike the Northern Pike for eating but handled right and without the "Y" bones, it can be delicious. 
I thank my good friend Kenny Herman Toftland for showing me this method. I only wish I had known about it when the kids were small. 
GOOD FISHING!

[/img]


----------



## ericvasko

i agree with the last post, that is the best way to remove the y bones. there is hardly any waste, and the first method mentioned is complicated and time consuming. he's right though, northerns are tasty if the y bones are removed.


----------



## BROWNDOG

Ron's way is the best Iv'e found I used to do it the way ND-RC's pictures show but started going with Ron's way last summer and like that alot better. If you take your time you will end up with a boneless mess of fish. I really like northern if you keep the 3 to 4 pounders they don't have a strong taste to them and you get a pretty good pile of fillets from a couple of 4 pounders.

And if you really want to be less wastfull take those "Y" bone sections and pickle them you won't even know the bones are there.


----------



## ericvasko

If you get really good at taking the ybones out, you don't loose any meat at all. The fillet will be completely boneless, and the only thing you'll throw away will only be the line of bones


----------



## proguide

Here is a video that shows how to cut Y-Bones.

www.why-fish.com/radio/pikecleaning.wmv


----------



## Fossilman

y years ago,I had an old Indian teach me how to fillet a Pike,no bones no nothin'.Its some great eating.
I would rather eat a pike than a walleye anyday........... :wink:


----------



## Lycanthrope

That Y fish video is about the best way I have found to clean them. Its pretty much how I was doing it already. If you are new to taking out the bones you might want to practice on fish that are a little larger, I preffer them in the 6 to 12lb range, if you do the smaller ones dont use too sharp of a knife or you will cut through the bones too easily.


----------

